# Pulsmesser, kein Signal



## mystik-1 (14. März 2011)

Moin,

welche Pulsmesser habt Ihr und funktionieren diese?
Habe den Sigma PC15, bekomme jedoch kein Signal.
Gurt mußte bereits gekürzt werden.

Dachte, es läge evtl. beim Testen am Bügel im BH, aber auch unterm Sport-BH bekomme ich einfach kein Signal.

Getestet wurde der Pulsmesser auch mehrere Male beim Mann und dort wurde sofort ein Signal empfangen.

Nur bei mir geht es leider nicht


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. März 2011)

die häufigsten 2 Ursachen:
- kein leitfähiger Kontakt: 
Abhilfe: ein bisschen EKG-Elektrolytpaste (in der Apotheke wohl erhältlich) oder einfach Haargel/Creme mit ein paar Körnchen Salz vermischen. Manchmal reicht auch nass machen.
- Empfänger herzfern plaziert:
Abhilfe: das dicke Kästchen am Brustgurt ein bisschen höher/tiefer/seitlich hin & her verschieben. Bei mir gehts dort am besten, wo ich das Herz zwischen den Rippen schlagen spüre.

auch möglich: Dein Herz ist am rechten Fleck.  (gibts sehr selten, aber tatsächlich!). Mal rechts tasten, obs dort ist. 

Viel Spass beim Auftrainieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

leitfähiger Kontakt sollte funktioniert haben. Haben ja genau das gleiche gemacht wie beim Mann.

Mhm, verschoben habe ich den Gurt auch schon. Da, wo ich wirklich das Herz mit der Hand spüre, paßt der Gurt nicht hin. Da sind dann, öhm,  Brüste im Weg *rotwerdsmilie*


_"Gibt es einen längeren oder kürzeren elastischen Gurt für den Sender?

Nein. Da der elastische Gurt stufenlos verstellbar ist. "_

http://www.sigma-sport.de/de/servic...83&gruppe=9&sprache=1&typ=pulscomputer&id=125

Sehr witzig^^ Mir rutschte der Gurt einfach runter, obwohl er eng gestellt war

PS: links, es pumpt mehr links


----------



## Schnitte (14. März 2011)

also vielleicht brauchst du mehr "leitfähigkeit" als bei einem Mann. Hatte die letzten Tage auch immer mal Probleme mit meinem Pulsgurt. Durch etwas feuchtigkeit und neue Batterien funktionierte er aber wieder richtig gut...
hast du es schon mal mit einem Pulsmesser versucht, welcher am Handgelenk misst?


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. März 2011)

Mystik, nimm wirklich mal irgend ein salziges Gel, ernst. Der Hautwiderstand und die Leitfähigkeit des Gewebes ist von Person zu Person hoch unterschiedlich. 

P.S: dann doch nochmal Glück gehabt hast und nicht ins Kuriositätenkabinett gekommen bist.


----------



## mystik-1 (14. März 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.
Nochmal versucht und Signal bekommen. Aber leider so, wie ich befürchtet habe. Der Gurt liegt/drückt in die Brust rein. Ein kurzes Stück drunter ist das Signal sofort weg.
So wird das dann nicht funktionieren :-(
Andere Sachen zwecks Leitfähigkeit probiere ich nochmal aus und kann dann nur hoffen.

Beim Mann ist halt keine "Brust" im Weg....menno.

Habe noch nie mit zusätzlichem Pulsmessgerät gearbeitet, auch nicht zu Hochleistungssportzeiten. Jetzt bin ich aber (Dank Untergewicht) völlig untrainiert. Schaffe gerade, lange Strecken mit dem Rad, aber sobald ich eine Minierhöhung (oder hier zu Hause zweimal Treppen hoch) versuche, sehe ich bunte Farben und brauche dringend Pause.
Niedriger Blutdruck und hoher Puls... Pulskontrolle wäre ganz ratsam jetzt für mich.

;-)


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. März 2011)

Versuchs dann umzutauschen. Das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass Dir im Sportfachhandel ein Pulsgurt nicht vernünftig angepasst wurde bzw. bei Nichtfunktionieren nicht die Möglichkeit zum Umtausch eingeräumt wird. 
Hast ja schliesslich noch nicht draufgeschwitzt.

Bezüglich Deiner körperlichen Belastbarkeit empfehle ich Dir ne Fahrradergometrie beim nächsten Hausarzt bevor Du Dich auf dem Rad in voller Belastung vor den Baum im Wald stürzt. Das kann alles mögliche sein, am ehesten einfach schlechtes Training  (zum Glück).


----------



## mystik-1 (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

mit dem Hochleistungssport mußte ich aufhören, weil Puls und Blutdruck Probleme machten.
Jetzt auch noch, aber wenn ich laaangsam und unter Kontrolle wieder anfange _(und keinen Hochleistungssport mache!)_, dann ist das in Ordnung_ (sagt Arzt)_

Das Gurtproblem hätte ich im schlimmsten Fall bei allen Gurten. Habe ich anfangs bereits befürchtet 
Der Gurt liegt halb auf der Brust drauf, dann klappt es. Liegt der Gurt drunter, dann ist da kein Signal mehr. Nur Abklemmen sollte man die weibliche Brust ja nun auch nicht 
Er verrutscht auch bei körperlicher Anstrengung trotz Sport-BH _(bei meiner Größe gibt es keinen BH, der alles "bewegungslos" hält)_

Der Pulsmesser war ein Werbegeschenk, nicht angepaßt und zum Glück für mich kostenlos. Deshalb wäre es finanziell jetzt gar nicht tragisch, wenn er nun doch unbrauchbar sein sollte 

Muß noch etwas ausprobieren oder vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Mädel mit ähnlichen Problemen.


----------



## dubbel (14. März 2011)

hast du denn inzwischen mal EKG-gel / creme o.ä. probiert?


----------



## mystik-1 (14. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> hast du denn inzwischen mal EKG-gel / creme o.ä. probiert?



Nein, das habe ich hier leider nicht zu Hause rumliegen. Ihr schon?^^

Das Gel werde ich mir aber mal besorgen und ausprobieren!


----------



## BineMX (14. März 2011)

Hallo, bei uns ist es genau andersrum...
trainieren daheim auf dem Ergobike mit dem gleichen Pulsgurt, bei mir funzt er sofort, bei meinem Freund erst wenn er ihn ordentlich naß macht. 
Mich irritiert nur die Tatsache, daß bei mir erheblich, also wirklich erheblich mehr *öhm* Fleisch und *hüstel* besagte Brüste zwischen Herz und Gurt liegt....  und trotzdem gehts bei mir besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. März 2011)

habt ihr echt probleme mit dem wort brust bzw. brüste?


----------



## Jule (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Also, mein Polar sendet immer, ich muß den Brustgurt allerdings auch vorher anfeuchten.
Ich trage das Teil immer relativ eng direkt unterhalb der Brust, also unter dem Bund vom Sport-BH. Da liegt der Gurt dann direkt auf den Rippen und bis zum Herzen ist es auch nicht mehr weit.

Oberhalb der Brust würde ich den Gurt als sehr einengend empfinden.
Bei Körbchengröße C (früher D als ich noch was fülliger war) habe/ hatte ich bisher immer ein Signal. Das "Fleisch" liegt ja dann quasi über dem Pulsgurt (von Hängen will ich noch nicht sprechen ).

Wirklich verrutschen will der Gurt nur bei Fitnesskursen, wo ich sehr stark schwitze und durch die Gegend hüpfe. 
Beim Radfahren verrutscht gar nix.

Um den Pulsgurt ganz eng unterhalb der Brust zu halten gibt's ja auch Sport-BHs, wo man den Sensor seitlich reinschieben kann. Hab' ich noch nie ausprobiert, klingt aber auch sinnvoll: Dann ist man nicht doppelt eingeschnürt durch Pulsgurt + Sport-BH-Bund.


----------



## S.D. (14. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dem Hochleistungssport mußte ich aufhören, weil Puls und Blutdruck Probleme machten.
> Jetzt auch noch, aber wenn ich laaangsam und unter Kontrolle wieder anfange _(und keinen Hochleistungssport mache!)_, dann ist das in Ordnung_ (sagt Arzt)_
> ...




Die Dinger lagern oft schon eine ganze Weile irgendwo. Meist sind die Batterien dann schon sehr schwach.
Ruf bei der Sigma-Hotline an. Zwei Tage später hast Du einen Satz neue Batterien im Briefkasten.
Wenn das Problem dann immer noch nicht beseitigt ist, schick das Teil direkt zu Sigma. Die haben einen perfekten Service dort. 

Gruß


----------



## dubbel (14. März 2011)

mit leerer batterie würde es beim mann ja auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> ...
> Um den Pulsgurt ganz eng unterhalb der Brust zu halten gibt's ja auch Sport-BHs, wo man den Sensor seitlich reinschieben kann. Hab' ich noch nie ausprobiert, klingt aber auch sinnvoll: Dann ist man nicht doppelt eingeschnürt durch Pulsgurt + Sport-BH-Bund.




ja, schöne Idee, aber funktioniert leider nicht, ich habe es mit verschiedenen Pulsgurten probiert, und nie oder nur sehr schlechten Empfang gehabt.


----------



## Bettina (14. März 2011)

Bei mir hat ein Suunto-Brustgurt optimal funktioniert, weil er etwas welliger gestaltet ist als andere. Paßt besser zu meiner Figur 
Mit anderen hatte ich auch immer wieder Probleme und die BH Lösung taugt mir auch nicht... 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Er verrutscht auch bei körperlicher Anstrengung trotz Sport-BH _(bei meiner Größe gibt es keinen BH, der alles "bewegungslos" hält)_



Hinsichtlich BH, teuer aber nützlich: (Jungs dürfen nicht klicken) #

Gute Nacht


----------



## Jule (15. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, schöne Idee, aber funktioniert leider nicht, ich habe es mit verschiedenen Pulsgurten probiert, und nie oder nur sehr schlechten Empfang gehabt.


Ok, ich hatte es schon befürchtet.
Bisher hab' ich die Dinger immer nach anderen Kriterien ausgesucht: Hüpftest in der Umkleidekabine.

Also, was das Verrutschen und auch das fehlende Signal angeht: Neben dem Anfeuchten muß man sich auch dran gewöhnen, dass man den Pulsgurt wirklich eng trägt. Das mag am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, aber nach kurzer Zeit merkt man's nicht mehr. Früher hatte ich auch einen Sigma-Pulsgurt. Jetzt den Polar F7.
Und ich muss mich schon sehr arg anstrengen bis das Ding verrutscht. Radfahren und Laufen sind da überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## murmel04 (15. März 2011)

also ich hab meinen Gurt, (wenn überhaupt dann nur beim laufen) im Sport-BH geht aber nur mit dem vom Gamin und den muss ich dann nichtmal vorher anfeuchten, nix verruscht und signal ist auch super.

hab auch einen zur polaruhr, den finde ich durch das nötige umschnallen irgendwie immer einengend.

kann also die bh-variante nur empfehlen, kommt halt auf den BH an, aber die von Sport-BH´s von Triumph liegen preislich eh eng beinander.

Teuer und hässlich sind sie irgendwie alle, aber was tut man nicht alles für die gesundheit

lg - hauptsache dein herz schlägt überhaupt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. März 2011)

ja, meiner ist ein Triumph-Modell, vielleicht funktioniert es mit anderen Frauen/Gurten/Herzen auch besser, in meinem Fall eben nicht  Außerdem passt der Sigma-Gurt (vom Rox 8) nicht rein, ist zu breit, das ist irgendwie auch ärgerlich...
Ich habe mich aber auch an die enge doppelte Schicht gewöhnt, Pulsgurt und BH eben drüber...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Nur bei mir geht es leider nicht



Meine erste Diagnose wäre ja: Du bist tot, da kein Puls gemeldet wird!  Aber da Du hier noch schreiben kannst, würde ich es mit EKG-Gel oder Schweiß versuchen, dazu fester spannen das Teil


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Meine erste Diagnose wäre ja: Du bist tot, da kein Puls gemeldet wird!



Du, sowas ähnliches sagte ich auch meinem Freund und er soll doch mal Bitte nachgucken, ob ich Tageslicht vertrage 



Habe einiges versucht, aber auch mit Gel klappt das nicht 

Ich muß den regelrecht auf die Brust (Ansatz) schnallen und das ist auf Dauer wirklich ungesund.

Gurt im BH finde ich auch praktisch, aber sowas gibt es nicht in meiner Größe (65G, 70F im Notfall).
Die Animation der BHs in dem Link finde ich ja lustig^^
Bei mir sitzt der teure Sport-BH trotzdem nicht so fest.

Mhm..bin noch am Tüfteln.


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> dass man den Pulsgurt wirklich eng trägt.



Habe den Gurt sogar enger genäht 



Jule schrieb:


> Und ich muss mich schon sehr arg anstrengen bis das Ding verrutscht. Radfahren und Laufen sind da überhaupt kein Problem.



Wenn aber von oben Gewicht (Schwerkraft^^)ständig kommt, dann verrutscht auch manchmal so ein Gurt

also bei mir jetzt *rotwerdsmilie*


----------



## lucie (16. März 2011)

Trainierst Du richtig für Marathonrennen o.ä., oder fährst Du einfach "nur so vor dich hin"? Bei Letzterem wüßte ich nicht, wozu man/frau unbedingt einen Pulsmesser benötigt.

Mich hat das Teil irgendwie immer genervt. Hab einen Polar, der sitzt da, wo er soll, funktioniert und verrutscht nicht.

Allerdings liegt er seit ca. 3 Jahren im Schrank, da ich es nicht für notwendig halte, sich den Brustkorb sinnlos einzuschnüren.


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

Ich möchte schon gerne wieder Triathlon machen und dann auch das ein oder andere Rennen fahren ;-)


----------



## lucie (16. März 2011)

Na dann würde ich vielleicht doch einmal bei Polar vorbeischauen.
Mit Sigma habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Muß ja auch nicht der teuerste sein. Ich nutze seit Jahren diesen, und der hat bisher immer funktioniert und schon unzählige Kilometer auf der Uhr.

Nur der Pulsmesser-Gurt darf sich weiterhin im Schrank ausruhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fricke (20. März 2011)

Also wenn nach ausreichendem anfeuchten es nichts anzeigt, stimmt etwas nicht. Hatte früher auch einen von Sigma,mußte jedesmal richtig anfeuchten bis er funktionierte. hab ich es mal vergessen kam aber nach ca.30min auch vom schweiß allein eine Pulsanzeige. Mein neuer von Ciclosport http://www.bikemeile24.de/radcomputer/ciclosport-cm-4.2-herzfrequenzmessung funktioniert sofort auch ohne anfeuchten. Meine Freundin benutzt beim joggen ein Pulsmesser von Polar Funktioniert ebenfalls ohne anfeuchten.
Würde an deiner Stelle das Ding reklamieren.


----------



## mystik-1 (20. März 2011)

Fricke schrieb:


> Also wenn nach ausreichendem anfeuchten es nichts anzeigt, stimmt etwas nicht.



Aber beim Mann zeigt es SOFORT etwas an 
Ich habe keinen Puls..morgen gucke ich, ob ich bei Tageslicht zu Staub werde 

Fahre deshalb erstmal ohne..mhm


----------

